# buying a breast pump from craigslist... should it be done?



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

i have a dear friend that needs a pump but cant afford a good one and the manual pumps are just not doing it for her! she is going to be starting work in a few weeks and needs to build up her stash. she really need a GOOD pump!

we looked on craigslist and found a TON for a good price. is there anything we need to know? anything we need to do? how to we make sure its in good shape? or is this just a bad idea all together!?

so should this even be done or is this just a good idea (because of cost) gone bad??? and she sould just save, save, save to buy a new one...


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

Bump...

i thought i would bump since i posted late last night...

we found several pump in styles... whats the best one?


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

Number one best pump is the Medela Symphony shortly followed by the Ameda Lactaline, my only hesitation on this is that how long the pump has been used regularly for? You need some very honest answers from whomever is selling the pump - for obvious reasons. From a cleanliness pov Breastmilk has all it's antibodies and all the other wonderful things it has in it so it wouldn't fuss me too much.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewe+lamb* 
Number one best pump is the Medela Symphony shortly followed by the Ameda Lactaline, my only hesitation on this is that how long the pump has been used regularly for? You need some very honest answers from whomever is selling the pump - for obvious reasons. From a cleanliness pov Breastmilk has all it's antibodies and all the other wonderful things it has in it so it wouldn't fuss me too much.

Cool! thanks for posting!

we found both of those styles...

what questions should she be asking? and how do we know if they are telling us the truth?


----------



## Dingletwitz (Nov 4, 2009)

I sold mine this way....I don't suppose there's any questions to ask--especially if you just go and buy new lines and whatnot...otherwise a good boil job should do it, no? They seem to hold up pretty well


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

Before you buy it, pull off the diaphragm cover. The closed systems are not closed. Many times, I have had back pull of milk into the tubing and diaphragm of my PIS, requiring extensive cleaning. Once, I didn't realize that milk had entered behind the cover of the diaphragm, and I opened it to find that mold had started to grow.









Just something to consider...


----------



## Meredith&Alexander (May 23, 2005)

I bought a Lactina on eBay for $225 with shipping, and I can probably resell it for at least that much when I'm done with it. It's not fancy or pretty, and it weighs a ton, but it's a real workhorse.

If you find one for sale, ask the seller for the serial number and call Medela with it and ask them to check if it's been reported stolen. If one has been reported to them and you send it in to get it serviced they won't return it to you, but to the rightful owner.


----------



## Latte Mama (Aug 25, 2009)

I guess my question is how much is she paying for these used pumps? I found that both my pumps worked absolutely great and I bought them new, not sure how much she would save after buying new tubing and parts.

I EP'd for 3 months and then pumped while working for the next 10 months so my pumps got lots of use and they held up wonderfully. I have also used hospital grade pumps and I actually didn't see much diiference.

I have the Medela PISA and the Lansinoh double electric (same as Ameda PY) My Medela was $202 afetr using coupons at BRU and the Lansinoh was $125 on sale online. They both came with all accessories needed. Just an FYI.


----------



## odoole (Nov 19, 2009)

I bought my Medela In Style (Normally $250) for $80 off Craigslist. It has worked perfectly fine so far. The previous owner said she only used it a few times then had to switch to formula.

I buy tons of stuff off of Craigslist and have never had a bad experience. I guess it's a bit of buyers beware, but even if you get a dud every once in a while, I think the savings are totally worth it.


----------



## odoole (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Latte Mama* 
not sure how much she would save after buying new tubing and parts.

the extra parts should only cost $20-$30 (and that's including some bottles and storage bags). I bought the extra parts, but then didn't end up needing them because they gave us a kit at the hospital.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

Here aree the ones we are looking at...

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/bab/1484804667.html

or this one

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/bab/1497153353.html


----------



## smpayne (Oct 21, 2009)

Personally, I liked the Ameda. Milk never backed up into the tubing. It can also operate on battery power. I did not notice any difference in the suction and I would alternate between the two (different pump, same parts - different parts, same pump). The Ameda is smaller and lighter.

The price on the PIS you were looking at was a better deal. Both are very good pumps.

If buying used pumps, I would get new parts (flanges, extra valves, etc), for anything your milk will be in contact with.

Add a couple drops of bleach to the rinse water when you clean everything, this will kill any mold that may be in the tubes and on the plastic.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I got my pump through insurance because I was going back to work. It may be an option for your friend.

I would buy a pump off CL. Like PPs said, boil, bleach something to sanitize. Sadly, most of them only get used a few times before they are sold and are practically new.


----------



## Latte Mama (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odoole* 
the extra parts should only cost $20-$30 (and that's including some bottles and storage bags). I bought the extra parts, but then didn't end up needing them because they gave us a kit at the hospital.

Yes but if she buys the Ameda on CL for $80 and then new parts for $20 that's $100. For $25 more she can get a brand new pump. Just sayin'.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Latte Mama* 
Yes but if she buys the Ameda on CL for $80 and then new parts for $20 that's $100. For $25 more she can get a brand new pump. Just sayin'.

the same pump in the CL ad is 200 something at babysrus... am i missing something. please guide me because i really know nothing about BFing just what i learn here and she is a 1st time mama!


----------



## Latte Mama (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovebug* 
the same pump in the CL ad is 200 something at babysrus... am i missing something. please guide me because i really know nothing about BFing just what i learn here and she is a 1st time mama!

Ok, the Ameda Purely yours is the same exact pump as the Lansinoh double electric. I believe they are made by the same parent company. However, the Lansinoh is much cheaper. If you check around online, you can get one for around $125. That's how much I paid at drugstore dot com . It is a GREAT pump, a real little workhorse. I like it a little better than my Medela even. I was even able to rig my Medela tubing and parts to it.

Now this is just one mamas opinion but I did tons of research on pumps before I bought and I do own 2 which got a lot of use. HTH!

ETA: I just checked Amazon and they have it for $116!!!! Awesome!


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Latte Mama* 
Yes but if she buys the Ameda on CL for $80 and then new parts for $20 that's $100. For $25 more she can get a brand new pump. Just sayin'.

Then honestly, I would buy new.


----------



## mommy2one0326 (Jul 4, 2008)

You really shouldn't buy used pumps but people do it all the time. Is your friend on WIC? They provide pumps to breastfeeding moms if they qualify. She might also check her insurance because sometimes that is covered.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Latte Mama* 
Ok, the Ameda Purely yours is the same exact pump as the Lansinoh double electric. I believe they are made by the same parent company. However, the Lansinoh is much cheaper. If you check around online, you can get one for around $125. That's how much I paid at drugstore dot com . It is a GREAT pump, a real little workhorse. I like it a little better than my Medela even. I was even able to rig my Medela tubing and parts to it.

Now this is just one mamas opinion but I did tons of research on pumps before I bought and I do own 2 which got a lot of use. HTH!

ETA: I just checked Amazon and they have it for $116!!!! Awesome!

This really did help. we looked online and the time could not be more right with everyone having free shipping! thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2one0326* 
You really shouldn't buy used pumps but people do it all the time. Is your friend on WIC? They provide pumps to breastfeeding moms if they qualify. She might also check her insurance because sometimes that is covered.

she is not on WIC and her INS does not cover them









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KirstenMary* 
Then honestly, I would buy new.

thats just what we did!

THANKS MAMAS!


----------



## iwoodeb (Oct 8, 2008)

I copied this from Mississippi Breastfeeding Clinic:

An Open Letter to Consignment Store Owners regarding used breast pumps
Share
Thursday, November 12, 2009 at 9:54pm
November 1, 2009

Dear Consignment Owner / Manager:

We have recently seen several patients in our clinic with nipple and / or breast infections that had been using second-hand breastpumps. Some had been purchased used from on-line auction-retailers, some had been purchased from consignment stores, some had been received as pass-alongs from well-meaning friends or relatives. In these hard economic times, it is certainly understandable that new mothers would want and need to save money whenever possible. However, we do feel that you should be aware of the risks of used breastpumps, and consider your liability should you choose to consign these items.

Most breastpumps that are designated for "personal use" by their manufacturers are also registered with the FDA as "single-user" pumps for hygiene reasons due to their design which could allow cross-contamination from one user to another. This includes the brands Medela, Ameda, Lansinoh, Evenflo, First Years, Avent, Gerber, Playtex, Dr. Brown's, and Bailey/Nurture, among others. Milk droplets, and therefore infectious agents should they be present, could enter the motor itself in these brands, and could be transmitted to a second user, even if that user has their own tubing and other parts. All manual pumps also are designated "single-user" by the FDA.

The FDA specifically states, on its website (http://www.fda.gov/MedicalDevices/Pr...m061939.htm#at) :

Should I Buy a Used Breast Pump or Share a Breast Pump?
You should never buy a used breast pump or share a breast pump.
Only FDA cleared, hospital-grade pumps should be used by more than one person. With the exception of hospital-grade pumps, the FDA considers breast pumps single-use devices. That means that a breast pump should only be used by one woman because there is no way to guarantee the pump can be cleaned and disinfected between uses by different women.
The money you may save by buying a used pump is not worth the health risks to you or your baby. Breast pumps that are reused by different mothers can carry infectious diseases, such as HIV or hepatitis.
Buying a used breast pump or sharing a breast pump may be a violation of the manufacturer's warranty and you may not be able to get help from the manufacturer if you have a problem with the pump.

By contrast, "hospital-grade" rental pumps (Ameda and Medela rentals) and all Hygeia breastpumps (including their "personal use" pumps) are registered with the FDA as multiple-user pumps because of a design which includes external barriers or filters to prevent milk droplets from getting into the motor. Mothers should have their own kit of tubing, flanges, and collection containers, etc. for use with these pumps.

If you have any questions, please feel free to call us at 601-898-7979.

Sincerely,
Rebecca B. Saenz, MD, IBCLC, FABM


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

i was told hiv passes through breastmilk, but then given a hospital pump that had not been cleaned to pump with??? they said 'closed system no need for sterilization" but it still creeped me out. i'd go with a new one or go get on wic. our wic office rarely turns ppl down and if you make too much $$$, they count off for living expenses.


----------

